# The New Duramax Is Here!



## R&M (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks again for all of your responses and advice! We love the new truck and can't wait to take out the trailer. We are taking it out for it's maiden voyage a week from Friday. I am very happy that we will be breaking it in with the Duramax Diesel and NOT the 1500!

Thanks again!
Rob

P.S. Sorry. I couldn't figure out how to attach a photo of the truck. If someone could let me know how to do it I will post some pictures.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Rob, There is a sticky somewhere about posting pics. I'm just chilling too much to find it for you right now, an I know that you will cet an answer to your q anyway. Many many many of us have had trouble learning how to do that so you are in good company. Enjoy the truck.
Bob
Ok it wasn't that hard to find, here you go.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=2045


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Congrats !!!! I think you'll love the DMax. I bought my first diesel a few months ago and absolutely love it! There is no substitute for the power you get. I'm pretty sure I'll never go back to a gasser. Enjoy!!!

Mike


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Congrats!

Still working on convincing the wife we need something with a little more power than our Yukon XL... She's reluctant because we recently paid off all our vehicles (camper included) and she doesn't want to go back into debt again. We might just have to though if all you guys keep showing up with these new trucks! I'll just tell her I went by a dealership and couldn't help myself...









Current plan is to save for at least a year to have a good down payment. I figure I can wait that long... Maybe...


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Here is a pic of Rob's new truck.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sweet! Congrats


----------



## R&M (Jun 14, 2007)

Rubrhammer said:


> Here is a pic of Rob's new truck.


Thanks Bob! You beat me to it. Well at least I will know how to post pictures next time.


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Rob,

Sweet looking truck and congratulations!

I had kind of written Chevy off based on numerous issues I had when I owned several different models. Based on the looks of that one though I think I may have to give them another chance now that I'm starting to lust for a diesel.









Paul


----------

